# What do you do to keep sane after break-up?!!!



## SimplyCrushed (Nov 21, 2014)

Ladies,

I am stuck at a friends apartment, as per my original post.. pregnant and EX Fiance cheated.

Wondering what to do so I don't lose my mind? I keep reading and trying to keep busy but I still feel sick every few hours thinking about HIM and what he did.

Is there a way to make this easier?

P.S. I'm sick and not eating great - the usual workout stuff is horrible.. oh and did I mention it's -50 out?!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long has it been since it all came crashing down and you moved to your friend's place?


----------



## SimplyCrushed (Nov 21, 2014)

About 4 weeks... it's been getting better but I feel like I'm going to go crazy sometimes!

Like I said in the other thread, it's difficult when l think about the baby and then have him call people.. it makes the 4 weeks seem like it happened today. 

Thank you for your kindness BTW.. I feel better knowing there is another world out there!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, you are welcome. We all need to know sometimes that there is a world outside our four walls.
Sorry to say but you will most likely feel sick for some time. This sort of betrayal does that. So be good to yourself.

You say that you don't have transportation and its -50 outside. So it seems that you are housebound right now. Is that correct?

One thing you can do it to keep posting here, not just on your own threads but post to other people as well. You might be surprised at how much it helps.

Do you have any hobbies that you can where you are? For example I find crocheting to be therapeutic. It’s almost like a form of mediation… and I can do it watching TV as well.

If you could get out I’d suggest that you go to the site Find your people - Meetup and find groups that are doing things that you like to do. It’s a good way to get out, meet people, and do things that you like to do.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I believe at this stage you want to focus on your health. On the physical side do your best to eat well, sleep well and get some exercise. On the emotional side nurture the positive relationships in your life; be it family, friends, colleagues, etc. As was suggested hobbies or sports can be a great way to take your mind of things and maybe meet some people with similar interest. Sometimes professional counselling can be a great help in getting out your feelings in a constructive way.

For me, that time (and I know a lot of people who had a similar experience) was a real roller coaster ride. Sometimes you would start to feel good then other times you would descend into the pits. The good news was by focussing on being positive the good times started to get longer and the bad times started to get fewer and farther between.

Take care,


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Surround yourself by close friends and loved ones


----------



## Jetoroal (Dec 24, 2014)

Getting some fresh air outside with friends and family and doing hobbies you enjoy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedandlonely (Nov 7, 2011)

You dont say where you are but if you are in a medium to large sized town /city check and see if there are any body doing day trips to wineries or shopping day out or a day at the zoo etc you never know who may be there but put yourself out there your soul mate may be sitting in one of the seats or visiting the same place as you 
And keep chatting on TAM about your and other peoples problems you'll allways find a shoulder if you are feelin sad


----------

